# Need money wired, ASAP!



## paperclip (23 Dec 2008)

hi, im in buenos aires... and ive lost my bank card....

ive only a small amount of cash on me....

ive no credit card.

i need a mate to wire me some money... ive never had this done before...

how does it work... is it straight forward?

will it cost an arm and a leg?

thanks


----------



## dave2k (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: Need money wiredl, ASAP!*

Your best bet is western union.

Probably the worst time of the year this could happen though, banks and many WU branches are off until the new year.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Dec 2008)

See [broken link removed]

 previous threads might give some advice.


----------

